# westie lovers



## jenibluebell (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello
Just wanted to share how our little westie puppy max has changed our life  we got him in february aged 7 weeks old, and he is now nearly 8 months old and has brought us so much fun and laughter, not to mention cuddles. We had been waiting for a dog for a while and decided on a westie, he is such a great little character, so funny and courageous and already a great little guard dog. Hes so good, in the car and everything, he just sits on our knees and stares out of the window!!! Hes my little baby, he gets spoilt so much lol  Here he is, this was taken at 4 months old, we have loads more:-










hes so adorable

Anyone else have a westie

Love Jen xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

He is so cute...... I don't have a doggie but would love one if I lived somewhere not in the centre of London!!! L xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh gosh i'm gushing,

he's absolutely scrummy!

D


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I kind of have 2 westies they live at my mums! Bonita is 9 and she has honestly been the perfect westie she is everything a westie should be and more! Mildred on the other hand is horrific! She is 5mths old now and a very naughty girl   I think she is probably a normal westie but because she has a lot to live upto (Bonita) she seems much worse! We love her anyway despite the fact she looks more like a scottie (constantly rolling in mud and other unspeakable stuff   )


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey There

We have a little westie Diesel she is 8 years old now and is a little minx and always has been she is so cute and just so loveable. She was our only little baby for so long and then our little miracle Ollie arrived and bless her she was huffed at first as if to say when is that thing going back and now they are little mates well actually ollie likes to pull her paws and cause she so soft she lets him   westies are great i always had one while we were growing up and DH bought me diesel for my wedding present i will get round to posting picture in gallery later today.

Lyv Kelsey x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I just noticed this post! Ahhh!! Have you got any updated pics of the doggies?? Im so in love with these dogs!!!

x


----------

